# Kingdom Boatworks



## Dillusion

$12,900 for a BMT with platforms and aluminum tank is going to be a steal for a hull like that.

congrats guys!


----------



## herrin

That's a clean looking skiff. Congrats on your accomplishment


----------



## fishicaltherapist

Good Luck to you! May God bless you and your families.


----------



## el9surf

Nice work thanks for sharing. I'm sure you will develop a following in that market segment.


----------



## Beavertail

Nice Skiff congratulation!!!
Love the wide walk around gunnels . 
May God Bless your new company


----------



## oysterbreath

very nice! You'll have to give us some more info on the skiff. Congrats


----------



## firecat1981

I like the lines, and it looks like a nice clean setup. Good luck on your future ventures!


----------



## grovesnatcher

Cool, I like the clean lines and simple set up.


----------



## reelaggressive

> $12,900 for a BMT with platforms and aluminum tank is going to be a steal for a hull like that.
> 
> congrats guys!


It comes with Aluminum Trailer l, V-Marine Push Pole Holders, & Carbon Marine 21' G2LR push pole.

Thanks for all the support guys!


----------



## Parrboy

Great looking boat at a good price. Congrats. Are you building the boat in Sarasota?


----------



## cutrunner

> $12,900 for a BMT with platforms and aluminum tank is going to be a steal for a hull like that.
> 
> congrats guys!
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with Aluminum Trailer l, V-Marine Push Pole Holders, & Carbon Marine 21' G2LR push pole.
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys!
Click to expand...

Wow all that $12, 900
Only thing you need is some fishing rods and its ready to go


----------



## waltonleddy

Anyone want to buy an IPB 14 with merc 15 so i can get me one of these?


----------



## reelaggressive

> $12,900 for a BMT with platforms and aluminum tank is going to be a steal for a hull like that.
> 
> congrats guys!
> 
> 
> 
> It comes with Aluminum Trailer l, V-Marine Push Pole Holders, & Carbon Marine 21' G2LR push pole.
> 
> Thanks for all the support guys!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wow all that $12, 900
> Only thing you need is some fishing rods and its ready to go
Click to expand...

That's the idea! 
We wanted to fill a gap that no other builder wants to touch. 
As a working class man dropping 45k or even 25k on a poling skiff is just too much for me. I figured I wasn't alone and so Matt and I started Kingdom Boatworks.


----------



## permitchaser

how long is it 15' or 14'


----------



## Jacob_Johnson

^ I think the title "Rook 16" is self explanatory. Congrats on the 2.01 posts per day


----------



## anytide

yeah....

[smiley=1-laugh.gif]


----------



## manatiburon

> That's the idea!
> We wanted to fill a gap that no other builder wants to touch.
> As a working class man dropping 45k or even 25k on a poling skiff is just too much for me. I figured I wasn't alone and so Matt and I started Kingdom Boatworks.


Could not agree more... You are certainly shooting for at least 60% of shallow draft enthusiasts, who realistically could NEVER afford to drop more than 15K on a new boat (including myself).
Love the lines on this Rook. Specially, the fact that there is a slight deadrise all the way down to the transom, should give a fairly smooth ride  over light chop. Kudos for a job well done, keep splashing those molds Sir, you will get those puppies sold faster that you can make'em!


----------



## MUD_MINNOW

U da man!!! Is 25 the max hp? And is there an option for a live well? Very nice!!! Best of luck!!!


----------



## anytide

> U da man!!! Is 25 the max hp? And is there an option for a live well? Very nice!!! Best of luck!!!



Specs:
Length: 16[ch8242]
Beam at Rubrail 72[ch8243]
Waterline Beam – 52[ch8243]
Transom – 15[ch8243]
Max Hp – 40
Draft – 4-6[ch8243]


----------



## Troutmaster

What motor does it come with?


----------



## anytide

> What motor does it come with?


Ragu.........


Rook Hull
Tohatsu 25hp tiller
Continental Aluminium Trailer
Poling Platform
Casting Platform
10 gallon Aluminium Fuel Tank
Bow Mounted 4[ch8243] Deck Cleat
6 Rear under gunwale rod holders
V-Marine Push Pole Holders
Carbon Marine 21[ch8242] G2LR Push Pole


----------



## acraft1720

Pretty boat and good luck with the new venture!


----------



## reelaggressive

> Pretty boat and good luck with the new venture!


Thank you!


----------



## Shallow Hal

Side Console?


----------



## cdaffin

Nice looking boat.


----------



## lemaymiami

Very nice looking skiff. I'd love to get a look at one if you're ever over my way (the Miami area...).


----------



## iMacattack

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## iMacattack

> That's the idea!
> We wanted to fill a gap that no other builder wants to touch.
> As a working class man dropping 45k or even 25k on a poling skiff is just too much for me. I figured I wasn't alone and so Matt and I started Kingdom Boatworks.


Topic moved to appropriate section. 

Best of luck in your venture.  You are entering a pretty saturated market with the sub $15K skiff. There are several choices for anglers these days. Nice to see another company add their hat to the group. Competition is good. The customer becomes the ultimate winner!

Cheers,
Capt Jan


----------



## reelaggressive

Price guide is now listed on the website for anyone who is interested.


----------



## Dillusion

> how long is it 15' or 14'


lol, it's 16'


----------



## Chevystroked383

Kingdom boatworks is having a spring sale on the rook skiff with 25 tohatsu tiller polling platform and galvanized continental trailer for 9800.00 thru may 31


----------

